
What's Wrong with My Product? - creolabs
Hi HN community. After many years invested in Creo, it seems that it struggles to find a market fit. I really would like to receive your honest feedback about the project, especially what is wrong about it and what should be improved.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;creolabs.com
======
virken
Looks really awesome and polished, great support/tutorials - a few things to
consider: \- does not clearly state for iOS Mobile App development \- $299
might be a bit spendy if you don't get source export \- no/few testimonials
(who else is using it successfully) \- how much better/faster is it; everyone
claims this advantage \- what environment is it targeted for (individuals or
small dev shops) and how does it fit with existing workflow? \- and yes, do
you have a follow-up program to obtain input from Trial users?

------
karmakaze
Potentially pricing. $350/seat (2 seat min) to get source code export.

It's not clear who this product is for. Design and Preview seems to address a
different concern than generating a project for devs to maintain.

The app development process isn't shown on the landing page, so I'm guessing
it's some sort of drag and drop builder using predefined components and maybe
a bit of scripting.

------
billconan
it looks really nice. but I would like to see a video of how it is used on the
landing page, instead of a single screenshot.

also your app is downloaded via your website, instead of app store. this means
people needs to find your website first to find the app, did you do enough
marketing?

~~~
billconan
I looked at the blog, I think it's pretty good. I have paid for
[https://www.paintcodeapp.com/](https://www.paintcodeapp.com/) , which is
kinda similar.

maybe create a youtube/udemy course on how to use it to build app?

------
parrot987
Ask your users what they don't like about the product. Experiment with
features to see what works and what doesn't.

